
Causality is not a law and an argument in favor of the existence of God - sinapticasblog
https://sinapticas.com/2019/01/09/causality-is-not-a-law-and-an-argument-in-favor-of-the-existence-of-god/
======
adeveloper870
St. Thomas Aquinas wrote these proofs to help those who are more logically
inclined to believe in God.
[[http://web.mnstate.edu/gracyk/courses/web%20publishing/aquin...](http://web.mnstate.edu/gracyk/courses/web%20publishing/aquinasfiveways_argumentanalysis.htm)]

While the logical arguments in this article seem thorough, there are
references to God throughout all of history. Many will say that the church was
acting, over-extending it's authority and enforcing it's teachings was the
reason why it lasted as long as it has. One could say that's why we still have
the discussion of the existence God in our day-to-day lives.

The question you could pose is, say you are right. What if you did prove this
all to be correct? What would happen then? You disproved God exists, now what?
There would be nothing to gain other than feeling the need to point at others
and tell them they are wrong (or be nice about it :) ).

I would instead not to approach God with logic, as there have been countless
people, including myself, who have been touched with God's presence. While the
pursuit of knowledge and logic is admirable, God will continue to exist.

What I feel is struggling to people who are not in the environment, is that
belief in God arises from faith, and not reason. So many people become
passionate (on both sides) that it often-times ends up in fights that the one
needs to prove they are right. It's not about being right, it's about showing
love, and that can mean listening to someone who you don't agree with so you
can show them you care and will listen to your opinion, even if they don't
agree.

Thank you for your article and your well-thought out statements, wishing you
blessings in life.

